# Rear sway bar



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

I will soon (as in a couple days) be getting a rear sway bar for my '92 Sentra E from a B13 SE-R/NX2K from a local salvage yard, and was wondering if anyone has put one on their B13 E. I know Skinny G has a description of his experience with sway bars and all sorts of other things on his site (http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentra.html). From the picture on his site of the stock SE-R sway bars (drag the link to the address bar), I don't know which one is the front and which one is the rear, much less how to install one. If anyone out there could help me out, it'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

My page describes going from front and rear OEM Sentra XE sway bars to Suspension Techniques front and rear bars.

On the rear sway bar picture (the one you linked to above), the top bar is the rear ST bar, the bottom bar is the rear OEM bar.

On the front sway bar picture, (http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentrafrontbars.jpg) the top bar is the front OEM bar, the bottom is the front ST bar. Don't ask me why I couldn't take the pictures more logically. I might have been drunk at the time.

These bars are XE bars, SE-R bars should be slightly bigger I think. Having never seen an SE-R in person (they don't exist in Canada), I really can't compare. I've never looked intensely under an NX2000 either.

The rear bar attaches just like the factory bar, with the exception of the end links, which can be a PITA to attach.

http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentrarearmount.jpg shows how the end links differ. Notice that the wee tab on the strut is no longer connected to the sway bar, and a new "L"-shaped tab is bolted to the bottom bolt on the hub.

It is pretty easy to figure out how it all goes, it's getting the "L" bracket on that really sucks.

Since you are planning on getting some SE-R/NX2000 bars, they will hook up EXACTLY like the ones you will be taking off. No-brainer.

Good luck!

G


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Skinny G said:


> *Since you are planning on getting some SE-R/NX2000 bars, they will hook up EXACTLY like the ones you will be taking off. No-brainer.*


Haha...the only problem is that I _won't_ be taking one off; the E doesn't have one! If that picture is the XE's bar, I am greatly relieved to know that an SE-R's should be thicker (that thing looks like a rubber toothpick)!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Get some ES bushings for it while your're at it. They're like $30 if I remember. It looks like a real easy swap, but mine was a real pita to put in for some reason, just having room to get at the bolts on the new bar.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Got my sway bar but...*

the guy from the salvage yard (who owns a '93 E coincidentally) broke one of the strut mouting bolts and didn't give me the chassis bolts. To even further the complications, my little E's rear struts (which are still OEM as far as I can tell) don't have the sway bar mounting bracket the SE-R does. Can anyone help me out with either of my problems?!?! I need to know what size/type of bolts to get for the chassis mounting, where I can get another swaybar-to-strut bolt/bushing assembly, and how to connect the sway bar to my rear suspension! HELP!


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Skinny G, could you tell me where you got the angle iron you used to mount your ST sway bar? Or if you made it yourself, could you let me know the specifications (length, width, height, hole sizes)? I test-fitted the SE-R sway bar to my E and all the chassis bracket bolts match up, and it looks like the end links would line up nicely with some brackets bolted to my lower spindle bolts (_a la_ your ST mounting method).


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Use the picture on my web site as a reference of what it looks like.

The brackets came with the ST bar (it kind of works that way  ).

The bracket is 1/4 x 1.5 x 4" steel flat bar, bent 90°. One leg is 1.5", the other 2.5". The short side has a 9/16" hole, the long side has a 3/8" hole. It has been nickel plated to prevent corrosion. 

If you can't make this yourself, any steel fabricator can. Even talk to your old highschool metalshop teacher.

G


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, I've done some test fitting, and I've found that the stock end links would be too long to attach to brackets on the lower spindle bolts. The local AutoZone has some Energy Suspension end links (w/polyurethane bushings ), but they're essentially straight bolts w/nuts on either end, whereas the stock end links are bolts with one end having a 90 degree stud sticking out of it to connect to the sway bar. What could I do to enable my car/sway bar to be able to use the ES end links? Could I heat up the ends of my sway bar and twist the end eye holes 90 degrees? Or should I just get a set of OEM rear SE-R struts (I've found a set for $55 shipped)? Any other ideas?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Get the struts get the struts get the struts.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Skinny G said:


> *Get the struts get the struts get the struts. *


Hrmm...should I get the struts?  Question though: do rear KYB GR-2s have the swaybar mount?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

They should. Any aftermarket manufacturer is going to make a one-style-fits-all design, so as to accomodate a wider array of vehicles, thus keeping costs down and profits up.

Ask the retailer to be sure.

G


----------



## eXEmplary (Jul 30, 2003)

pyrocrickett, would you like to share your source for the SE-R struts? Are they new? You can PM or email me.

Skinny G, I've got an XE, and am interested in SE-R sway bars. Will our attachments fit the ES poly bushings, unlike what pyrocrickett experienced with his "E" model?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

The attachments for all Sentras (except the E, it sems) are the same.

Good luck!

G


----------

